# Power wrapper



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking at purchasing a power wrapper, I'm kinda torn between two or three setups.. Is the rodsmith better than the american tackle..? They are a little higher in price, I know you get what you pay for so I don't want skim on quality equiptment.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

I own the American Tackle power wrapper. I will actually be upgrading to a renzatti in the spring. If I were you go ahead and buy the American Tackle version and get the upgraded chuch option. From what I could tell the rodsmith and ATK wrapper are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

*Peewee*

If you can wait until the Rod Building Expo in High Point Feb.20/21, you will get your best buy there. Last year they were going for $200, maybe cheaper.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

OBXRNX said:


> If you can wait until the Rod Building Expo in High Point Feb.20/21, you will get your best buy there. Last year they were going for $200, maybe cheaper.



That is what I am planning on doing...that is if I don't win the Renzetti at the gathering the night before.... 

Robert


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys.. I wanted to go to the expo myself and prob. try to if the funds allow me too..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Another thing to look at, a lot of the pac bay style power wrappers, batson, amtack are the same wrapper with a different label, so get the one with the best price in that case


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys, where and when is the expo. Sounds like something I'd like to attend.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> Hey guys, where and when is the expo. Sounds like something I'd like to attend.


http://home.earthlink.net/~icrbe/
Here you go


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

makes me wish i lived closer. so i can nab some good deals. =T


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Chuck, It's on my calendar now.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I need to hit this one too.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

eric said:


> makes me wish i lived closer. so i can nab some good deals. =T


I have read in RodMaker magazine where people have come from the Midwest and further, swearing that it was worth every penny considering the ROI (return on investment) from the information received. I think it is 15 bucks or so for the 2 days. Both days are PACKED full of seminars. There is no where else that you will be able to rub elbows with the creme of the crop and have them show you their signature techniques. If you are into learning about how to build rods, this is the place to be.

I know I will be there with notepad in hand flaunting my ignorance!!

Robert


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

might be a idea, Name tags are ussually available in the lobby


----------

